# Mice for sale



## daizy3017 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi, in a few weeks i will have some baby mice ready to leave. they are £3 each and i would like to them to go in pairs or groups. there should be about 7 males if i have sexed them correctly, mainly white, some black and one black and white. And i also have some females available. there are some white and some black but no mixed colours. if you need any more info please contact me on 07925358092 or email me on [email protected]


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Daizy, you need to use the provided template for all for sale posts. Could you please also add your location to your subject line? Thanks in advance


----------



## daizy3017 (Jan 25, 2012)

edit*** 
Date of birth/age: will be 5/6 weeks when leaving
- Sex: male and female
- Colour/variety: black, white and black and white
- Price: £3
- Collectable from: brighton 
- What the mouse carries (e.g. dove tan carrying chocolate): white, black, black and white, grey/ginger bellies
- If it is a doe, whether or not it has already had a litter: no
- Reason for sale: breeding


----------

